# (Project) Dirt 3 Inspired LAN Rig Case Mod!



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Picked up this case for 10 dollars! 

Here are some pics below: (wouldn't have a clue what kind of case this is) 











Heaps sturdy handle. 





Here is a photo of the front, first thing I did was get rid of that AMD sticker and cover up the floppy drive. 















Not sure if they can be used as cable management holes or not.. but the motherboard tray IS removable! 





Got rid of the floppy drive and all the other unimportant stuff. 





And here it is after I took to it with a screwdriver. Was pretty impressed that the motherboard and window both screwed off! 

I've started painting it - Will upload images soon.


----------



## sttubs (May 29, 2011)

I like it  I have no skills so I'd have a pro paint it.


----------



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

Cheers mate! I could get someone pro to paint it..but I don't have the money/would like to do the mod myself!


----------



## bostonbuddy (May 29, 2011)

Is it supposed to be for Dirt 3 or Monster Energy Drink?


----------



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Is it supposed to be for Dirt 3 or Monster Energy Drink?



Haha, Sorry about that. The name might be a bit deceving - I got the idea from Ken Blocks Gymkhana car (that he races in Dirt 3/online youtube videos).


----------



## Luciel (May 29, 2011)

oh wow, this case takes me back, if I remember correctly, it was named Dragoncase (don´t remember the actual brand, just the model), no idea why, but that was it, ironically, it was also the first case I used for modding, although for different reasons than you, basically because as you found out, the motherboard er.. board, screws out : )


----------



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

Cheers man! Yeah, its not a bad case. I plan on replacing the screws to the motherboard with a single thumbscrew to make it easier to remove.


----------



## b82rez (May 29, 2011)

Luciel said:


> oh wow, this case takes me back, if I remember correctly, it was named Dragoncase (don´t remember the actual brand, just the model), no idea why, but that was it, ironically, it was also the first case I used for modding



Do you have photos of your mods?


----------



## Luciel (May 30, 2011)

Not many, I posted in the cases section on the one I´m most proud of, but most of the ones I did, as I mention in another post where at a computer shop when they built custom powerhouse pcs, but mostly I just did assembly, or mod on instructions from one of the experienced guys.

http://neonit.deviantart.com/gallery/ this is the stuff I´ve done on my own, most of them quite simple, but you know, getting there : )

Back on topic, yeah the shop I worked at used the dragoncase as a base for many mods because 1, the board was removable, 2, it was sturdy and 3, it was cheap! : ) but this was years ago, I´m surprised to see they still sell them!


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2011)

Good as dude! Yeah, I doubt they still sell this case on the market. I found it 2nd hand for 10 bucks and thought it was a bargin.


----------



## Luciel (May 30, 2011)

Nice find, it looks like new mate. I was just thinking about the mod you want to do and though, are you going to do liquid cooling? BECAUSE you could use exterior metal pipes to simulate an exhaust.


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2011)

Not sure what hardware is going in it yet! Doubt I have enough funds for a full water cooling loop though!


----------



## Luciel (May 30, 2011)

If you have to go on budget, you can get just a cpu water cooler with 1 pump and 1 rad, the last one I had to put togueter for a client was also on a budget side and it worked much better than I though it would for the price, which was 110 euro, it was the thermaltake bigwater b770 and it includes everything (waterblock, adaptors for all sockets, piping alas plastic not metal, pump and rad.


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2011)

Alright, so my plan has changed slightly once I noticed I'm not that great at spray painting. I'm gonna go for a crazy design that will make people yell out 'WHAT IS THAT' at LAN parties. Still using the same colors. Will keep you posted with images and what not!


----------



## Luciel (May 30, 2011)

Hey mate, today I started my new project (check out my post in work logs section) and in storage I found something and though of you, I took a picture and uploaded it for kicks : )






hehehehehe, it doesn´t have sides, i vaguely remember cannibalasing them years ago for another project, but hey, if you fuck something up beyond repair in yours, I´ll be happy to ship it to you for spares ; )


----------



## b82rez (May 30, 2011)

Hahahaha, thats awesome man! I just finished applying the 2nd coat of paint today, might take some pictures and upload them tonight! Also ordered some decals/stickers haha! 






Heres a photo of my messy paint job, I'm gonna go with it though! Kinda like the rough style of it. Can't wait for the stickers to arrive to give it some style. 

Still need to screw the window back in and get something for the front bay! Was thinking maybe a hard drive cage?


----------



## b82rez (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## fourty03 (Jun 2, 2011)

For the front, try a Fan Controller if your budget / and or design allows for it. They have 3 1/2" and 5 1/2 for the front bays.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 2, 2011)

Were you intentionally going for the dirty look? It looks like soot or something. Remember; stencils are your friend!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2011)

b82rez said:


> Hahahaha, thats awesome man! I just finished applying the 2nd coat of paint today, might take some pictures and upload them tonight! Also ordered some decals/stickers haha!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110601/rofl whatbox.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy crap, that is amazing man! keep up the work!


----------



## b82rez (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont know about you guys but it seems the link is bourked..? Will repost tonight when I get home from work or something! 

Thanks for the advice and stuff guys!


----------



## v12dock (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice work keep it up!


----------



## b82rez (Jun 3, 2011)

fourty03 said:


> For the front, try a Fan Controller if your budget / and or design allows for it. They have 3 1/2" and 5 1/2 for the front bays.



Yeah, I was thinking something like that...but I need something cheap that can fill the four bays as I don't have the covers... 

Maybe something ghetto like a 120mm fan cable tied on haha!


----------

